# Uncommon Valor



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Jitzy, Jitzy, Jitzy.............
I thought you were a convert. A true Texan at Heart! You wanted to try the Kinky's? I was mistaken you sallyforthed with your New York Brethren and layed down the devastation on Stephen F. Austin's Legacy!
1- RYJ Coronitas En Cedro
1- Padron 
1- Padillia 1948
1- Gurkha Beast
1- Indian Tabac Maduro Churchill
1= Rocky Patel Edge Lite
1- Camacho 1962 Figurado

Ring the bell, go down to Old San Jacinto and knock the cobwebs off of the old gal Battleship Texas and steam her north so we can point the guns at those that conspire to do us in. 

Thanks Jitzy, I hope things are getting better for you at work. Oh Yea tell your gang that payback is on the way!:biggrin:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

wow sweet smokes .....................


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice hit!
pretty boxes with little hearts:lol:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice hit joe.:dribble:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Jitzy's got em breaking out the battleship.:huh_oh:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Quite an assemblage of ordinance there Jitzy - job well done!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice hit Joe!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice hit jitzy - but it looks like Chubz is pretty serious about retaliation!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

I can't wait to see how bad those guys go down!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice smokes, love the edge


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit! Well deserved.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

No way around the quality of that hit. I love the looks of that RyJ.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great hit


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That '62 Camacho and R&J look lovely. Great hit Joe


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Chubz I will say my heart is defiantly in Texas and now some of my cigars are too. As much as I love the lone star state (and the Fried gator at Sams boat)I couldn't pass up this opportunity to do this with my Yankee brethren.


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice smokes and great pictures.


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Very very very nice selection! Have a nice smoke with em!


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Nuclear! 

Battleship - FULL flank ahead!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

mitch, 

how did you pack those boxes after your hands were blown off???


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> mitch,
> 
> how did you pack those boxes after your hands were blown off???


With my Nubz!:biggrin:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

jitzy said:


> Chubz I will say my heart is defiantly in Texas and now some of my cigars are too. As much as I love the lone star state (and the Fried gator at Sams boat)I couldn't pass up this opportunity to do this with my Yankee brethren.


All I heard was "I have been converted and I am now fighting on the good guy side" :lol:


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Go get 'em, Chubz!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I wouldn't mess with Chubz! But I know everybody is against Texas! CL against Texas, ha ha its kinda funny. Wait untill you guys see all the pics I took last night!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

LOL...Life is Good...


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Joe--

Nice whoopin


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> I wouldn't mess with Chubz! But I know everybody is against Texas! CL against Texas, ha ha its kinda funny. Wait untill you guys see all the pics I took last night!


We are not against Texas. We just needed to check you...:lol:


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

lol
great hit
this texans bomb is turning out great
i love watching them all being surprised


----------

